

Non-technical Interview Questions - xteemarie

I want to know the best, non-technical interview questions you've ever been asked.<p>Thanks!
======
flignats
Probably wasn't the best, but its a funny question to be asked;

I give you a glass jar, a penny, and a cork. I put the penny into the jar and
seal the jar with the cork. Remove the penny from the jar without taking the
cork out.

I'll reply with answer if no one can get it :P

~~~
mdonahoe
Push the cork into the jar.

~~~
flignats
Yes, push the cork into the jar.

------
Peroni
Fermi Questions are pretty useful if you need to gain an understanding of a
candidates ability to process their own thoughts in an uncomfortable
situation.

[http://mathforum.org/workshops/sum96/interdisc/classicfermi....](http://mathforum.org/workshops/sum96/interdisc/classicfermi.html)

It depends on how you define 'best'. Do you mean the most humorous, most
obscure or are you referring to non-tech questions that reveal a lot about
your candidate?

~~~
xteemarie
The latter-- non-tech questions that reveal a lot about your candidate.

------
zmitri
What are you proud of.

I love that question, and now I use it now whenever I interview people. You
can tell pretty quickly whether you can relate to someone depending on how
they answer it.

A funny question to ask, is if they know what a 418 HTTP error code is.

------
bartonfink
I've never been asked a good non-technical interview ? in an interview for a
technical position, but the best non-technical ? I was ever asked was for a
summer job cutting grass at a golf course.

"Do you party?"

~~~
xteemarie
First, that is a pretty awesome and appropriate question for said position.

Second, why do you think you've never been asked a good non-technical
question?

Third, do you have any ideas for a non-technical question that wouldn't make
you cringe?

